
Death of the Pure IaaS Cloud: Part 2- - miha123
http://www.cloudsigma.com/en/blog/2011/04/04/19-death-of-the-pure-iaas-cloud-part-2
======
hapless
I'm tired of hearing about the "death" of IaaS. This guy is paranoid. The
reason that "PaaS" platforms are multiplying is that they are easy to put
together. By deliberately restricting what the customer can do, you can offer
cheaper and higher-performing services.

Vendor lock-in is a nice plus for the vendor, but that alone wouldn't drive
these product offerings.

The truth is that we haven't worked out the kinks in infrastructure as a
service. Only trivial designs can be implemented in today's public clouds.
Judging from vCloud Service Director (or whatever Redwood is called this
week), that's not likely to change in the immediate future.

Get back to me when "IaaS" products permit the kind of extensive network
design customization that your managed service colo host will typically
support. If those types of products are supplanted by vendors pushing PaaS,
then I'll start to worry.

~~~
cloudsigma
When you say:

"extensive network design customization that your managed service colo host
will typically support"

could you give a couple of examples of the sort of thing you are talking
about?

~~~
hapless
* Customer-managed firewalls

* Redundant switching/interior routing

* Private layer 2 networks

* Bring your own IP space

* Redundant exterior routing (e.g. I advertise my prefix through a new provider during an extended downtime)

* Out-of-band access

~~~
cloudsigma
In terms of our platform:

* Customer-managed firewalls

Yes

* Redundant switching/interior routing

Yes

* Private layer 2 networks

Yes we have private VLAN functionality. We'll be expanding this to up to 8 per
server shortly.

* Bring your own IP space

Yes, this needs to be manually added to our BGP sessions but isn't a problem
and we do this regularly for customers.

* Redundant exterior routing (e.g. I advertise my prefix through a new provider during an extended downtime)

We have multiple redundant carriers and they failover automatically. Actually
the failover happens instantaneously, even if you are actively pinging you
don't even get one dropped packet :-) If you have your own private
infrastructure space elsewhere we also are able to choose the preferred
carrier too.

* Out-of-band access

Not sure in what context you are talking about here. If you extrapolate I can
give feedback.

------
moe
First they ignore you. Then they ridicule you...

